# Anyone Decorate Their Car?



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't, but I think it would be funny to have the Walgreens skelly in the passenger seat when I drive places. All strapped in, and looking out the window at people


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've got Mr. McSpidy Fingers (Blucky) in the back see of the car, but that's it.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

I keep on a Skeleton Jack and Zero decal year round on my car....


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

The only thing Ive done this year is use the support Halloween magnet. :3


----------



## CasketRepair (Sep 28, 2009)

I usually close up a hand in the tailgate of my truck so that the fingers are sticking out.


----------



## Knucks (Oct 1, 2011)

This year we are doing a toxic waste accident quarantine type haunt and I'm going to pull my 1999 Crown Victoria Police Interceptor up halfway in the driveway with a light and dummy hanging out of it.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

This year I have a new guy hanging from my rear-view mirror:


----------



## The Chosen One (Sep 19, 2011)

there in my car until I can hang them up


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Not really, but I do put my Radar Beanie Buddy on my dashboard!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow - I seriously need new contacts. I read the title of this thread as "Anyone Decorate Their *Cats*?" I don't, but I really wanted to see what kind of people did! 

I don't really decorate my car either, but I do have a "Support Zombies" magnetic ribbon. I plan to leave it until someone steals it.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> Wow - I seriously need new contacts. I read the title of this thread as "Anyone Decorate Their *Cats*?" I don't, but I really wanted to see what kind of people did! .


Bahaha! Have you ever seen those coffee table books with the photography of painted cats (literally, pet cats that have been painted on)? That's what I immediately thought of when I read your post...


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

I have monster hands on the back of my window, some pumpkin and ghost magnets, a "I love Halloween " license plate frame and this year I have added a 5' Bucky strapped into the passenger seat...will post pics soon


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

MHooch does!!! I bet she has a pic in her albums. Go check it out! I have no idea where to begin to find that pic.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

LMAO Leota!  There must be something in the water down here, because I thought it said *cats*, too!


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

*My car*

Here are my pics...


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

The Chosen One said:


> there in my car until I can hang them up


*Great! ....Also loved Netsirk's too!*  *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Here are few fun pics I found on the net.....*


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm thinking about it.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

kallie said:


> MHooch does!!! I bet she has a pic in her albums. Go check it out! I have no idea where to begin to find that pic.


I was thinking the same thing, drove me nuts trying to remember where I saw it so had to look;

http://www.halloweenforum.com/member-introduction/66374-members-photos-4.html

Halfway down


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

*gigglesnort* Thank you, *Madame Leota*!


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

Last year was the first year we finally had our own house and yard for Halloween. I was finally able to let my Hallows Eve freak flag fly, but alas we didn't have the money to go all out as I wish we could have. (still went kinda all out anyway though) So anyway, we had this big open area of yard with no decor on top of the fact that we had no idea where we were gonna put the car. Problem solved we pulled the car up to a tree as if it had run into it head on. We cordoned it off with caution tape. Fortunately, unfortunately, the car had some previous damage to the area above the front wheel well which became the perfect place for a dollar store dismembered leg to be hanging out of. I wanted to turn the hazards on but my honey was too scared I would rain the battery. I think it would have added a nice touch. I think we had an arm hanging out of the trunk as well. I didn't think too much of it, however throughout the night I noticed lots of people stopping to point and comment on the severed leg sticking out of the busted up wheel well. So I guess it did its job.


----------



## Wyrmling (Mar 16, 2011)

I might end up throwing my Walgreens skeleton in my passenger seat, it looks great in everyone else's . Is Spirit giving out these support "Halloween magnets"? I have not heard of them.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I also have a severed leg like Ravenfell Manor....get alot of pointing and smiles! Found the magnet at the Dollar Tree along with the leg.


----------



## jean12 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've never decorated my car, but I love the idea of putting a skeleton in the front seat!! Definitely going to do that this year. Thanks! 

I love trace minerals!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wyrmling said:


> Is Spirit giving out these support "Halloween magnets"? I have not heard of them.


The $pirit stores are selling them for around four bucks.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

This is the first year I've done this;


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

I used mine for Halloween last year. This year I wanted to put a pair of kicking legs under it. I have the motor, not sure about time. Should make a go of it.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

does pumpkin air freshener count? lol


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw _'decorate their cat'_ too!


This year's decoration:













In the years past:


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Madame Leota--this is just for you. Enjoy










No animals were harmed in the creation of this photo. The photographer and I, however, suffer a couple stern looks and the cold shoulder until his dignity recovered.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

kingcoop80 said:


> does pumpkin air freshener count? lol


Pumpkin scented?? Where did you find it??!

And *netsirk*, do you mind if I ask where you got the awesome "I Brake For Graveyards" sticker? I would love to have one!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

ondeko said:


> Madame Leota--this is just for you. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call a decorated cat! And other than the black spot on the nose, he looks just like my guy Mike. I can just imagine the yowling that would ensue if I tried to decorate him.


----------



## KayosTheory (Sep 26, 2011)

We are doing a trunk or treat for the tots that come to our Halloween Hoopla and I am going to decorate my Yukon hatch as a snake. It may be hard to imagine but I'll post pics when it's done!


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a Yankee Candle "Witch's Brew" Air freshener and a small skeleton in the backseat.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

ondeko--cat owner here--love the cat picture and the commentary had me laughing out loud. 

Thinking I may have to put one of the Walgreen's skeletons in my car. I have a lot of magnetic flashing blinky lights--do you think I could decorate my car(lights would be inside, but visible) with some of them or are there laws about having distracting blinking lights on your car(unless you are a police officer)?


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

Everytime I build a new prop I put it in the driver seat of my car. Did it with the walgreens skeleton that I bought to. My step daughter walks by it when she leaves the house and freaks out half the time.

I wish I could decorate my work truck...but I cant


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

LittleBlueBMW I don't know why but looking at your pic I cannot help but think of the Delorian from Back to the Future.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Augie in his Halloween sweater. It's hard to see but there's a ghost on the back. He HATED it but he let me get it on him pretty easily. He's a pretty easy going cat & didn't really fight much at all. have an orange car & should put a JOL face on it too. I currently only have RCPM stickers(not scary at all), Hallowindow stickers & a Goblinhaus sticker on the back window. I want to get the Spirit magnet though.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Terra said:


>


Love it, Terra!

Ondeko: Love the kitty in the butterfly wings! LOL!


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

I got the bumper sticker at dazzle.com. I used to have one that said "I break for cemeteries" but it got ruined when taking it off when Ti sell my previous car...I like this one better  Now I just need to add my skull family stickers on the back and I will have everything like it was. When it isn't Halloween, I have a skull license plate frame instead and the magnets and "passenger" are gone. Otherwise, it has my skulls all year round


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Ravenfell Manor said:


> LittleBlueBMW I don't know why but looking at your pic I cannot help but think of the Delorian from Back to the Future.


The spoiler for the track gives it that profile when you string cobwebbing on it. I wonder if I can make these legs this weekend to throw under it when I park it.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

netsirk said:


> I got the bumper sticker at dazzle.com.


Thanks! but when I tried to go to dazzle.com myself, it redirected me to pinnaclesys.com - some media product site. I did a google search and found zazzle.com instead... Was that it? I hope so, I want that sticker for MY car! (I seriously do brake for graveyards - my hobby is grave photography!)

*EDIT: FOUND IT! AND a Firefly "I Aim To Misbehave" one! Thanks, netsirk!*


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Zazzle.com was it...my stupid "auto correct" kicked in. Glad you found it!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

netsirk said:


> I got the bumper sticker at dazzle.com. I used to have one that said "I break for cemeteries" but it got ruined when taking it off when Ti sell my previous car...I like this one better  Now I just need to add my skull family stickers on the back and I will have everything like it was. When it isn't Halloween, I have a skull license plate frame instead and the magnets and "passenger" are gone. Otherwise, it has my skulls all year round


Where did you get your skull family stickers? I wonder if they have cat ones....


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I bought that Support Halloween magnet at Spirit but haven't put it on the car yet. It's been raining here and my car is a mess, I wanted to get it nice and clean before I decorated it. I also have a Nightmare Before Christmas family sticker, it has 3 kids, Jack and Sally and Zero and says "My family is a nightmare!". I have to cut out the kids though,I need 3 cats instead.  And I had a cat named Xerox who we also called Xero, but she passed, so, the ghost doggie almost works!


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a cheap floppy skeleton that I got from Monster Guts last year sitting in my back seat all buckled in and looking out the window. I wish I could find those window decals, bumper stickers and magnets you guys are talking about! I would love to have a Support Halloween thing on my car, especially cuz I'm "The Halloween Lady" in my town. lol  Would be perfect.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Mordessa said:


> I have a cheap floppy skeleton that I got from Monster Guts last year sitting in my back seat all buckled in and looking out the window. I wish I could find those window decals, bumper stickers and magnets you guys are talking about! I would love to have a Support Halloween thing on my car, especially cuz I'm "The Halloween Lady" in my town. lol  Would be perfect.


The support halloween car magnet comes from Spirit. However, I notice you're from Sweden... might be a little difficult to get it over there.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i've got the walgreens skeleton in the front seat all buckled up. she gets a new wig every few days, or a new hat, or sunglasses. also have the i support halloween ribbon on the back


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We put the "Support Halloween" and "Support Zombies" magnets on my wife's car.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

The skull family stickers I got from familystickers.com. Make sure when you order that you select the sizes you want. I used to have smaller ones, about 3", which I preferred (on my old car, and they didn't survive when I tried to transplant them to new car) and the new adult ones are 5"! while the teen are 3". It takes up a lot more window. In fact, I bought two new dog ones in the baby size, 2", just to balance it out because the dogs being the same size as my kids looked weird...


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm actually dressing up my hearse this year, here are her teeth.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes, I do... thanks to whoever dug up the photo. But there are additions this year, and when I get home later (or maybe tomorrow) I will post an updated pic.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

At walgreens the other day I bought a farley big Scobby Doo stuffed animal. He came dressed like a vampire and he currentley resides in my front passenger's seat. The other thing I have is a nightmore before christmas oranmant hanging in my mirrior. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Wizard Of Oz (Aug 30, 2011)

Well I only decorate mine with Mud but this little VW was in the spirit.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Here's the Magic Pumpkin with her brand new JOL face:










And the new addition this year (the bats):


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

And she has NBC floor mats and steering wheel cover:



















And black roses in the bud vase! (This pic was taken at Christmas...)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*I wish I still had a car-seat! He's too little to see as I'm driving around.*


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got the Support Halloween magnet & a Jack Skellington head magnet Sat. at Spirit, then I get to my car to put them on the back & realize that most of the back of my car is plastic!

Jack is on the gas tank door, the other is up near the window. I have a roll of magnet paper that I want to use to make a JOL face with, like Hooch's.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the same problem with mine Lisa43817. I tied his neck to the back headrest, so he sits a bit taller, but he's still difficult to see from outside the car.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

*Zombie Car*

I set up my truck last year for a zombies by the carload ad promo I created. I thought these guys looked awesome. I had more than a few friends ask if I would park the truck in their driveway for Halloween night! They would turn a few heads I'm sure!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Decorated my classic car for our party










Here he is as his normal self... (yes, he is a he!).


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

While I was building my first PVC dummy prop (a TOT standing at the foot of the driveway with a sheet over it) I thought it would be cool to get zombie hands/mask/details and have him splayed over the hood of my car. Maybe with some Zombie Response Team logos on the car or something, too.

I'm wondering if anyone has stuck a dummy on their car and if they got hassle by the police for it.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

The Crow 1994 said:


> We put the "Support Halloween" and "Support Zombies" magnets on my wife's car.


Yeah, I've got the "Support Halloween" one and my husband has the "Support Zombies." 

I also went on Zazzle.com and got the "I Brake For Graveyards" bumper sticker, along with one that says "I Howl At The Moon" and a very pretty one that says "She Wolf."

I guess they aren't really Halloween decorations, though, since they'll stay on year-round.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love looking at these pictures. I have a feeling that a few things might pop up on my car this week!


----------



## alexsalmon (Nov 30, 2012)

*Water Damage Denver CO*

Hahahaha, I love the picture of your decorated car. That's what I want to see in my drive in 11 months!!


Don't let water damage denver be too scary!




LittleBlueBMW said:


> I used mine for Halloween last year. This year I wanted to put a pair of kicking legs under it. I have the motor, not sure about time. Should make a go of it.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I own a few too many cars, or so most people tell me.

Anyhow, while I do not decorate any of them, my regular, every day, daily driver usually fits in with the holiday theme well.









In Florida, apparently owning a Hearse is odd. People in the south/urban areas puzzle me extremely.

I did decorate it once for an event (Would have done this to any car I chose to drive to said event, but just happened to be taking the Cadillac) and kept it that way over the weekend (3 day Halloween Party with full-range of the Hilton on International Drive, Florida). The tourists seemed to like it, since I had to drive by every single tourist destination in central Florida.









And here's a few assorted shots of the Cadillac, just because I realized I have them.
























At any given time, it has my casket in the back and at least one of my corpsed Bucky skeletons riding around in there. It also has my Zombie Riser prop "Lenore" peering out the rear, passenger-side window. I will be replacing her with an animatronic, when I get the chance to build it (If ever, since I tend to be very busy building cars all the time lately)

I too tend to have people ask to borrow my cars for their yard displays (even though only the Cadillac really comes across as Halloweenish, methinks) or have people offer to pay. I do not lend my cars to people. I have however, in the past once parked my '72 Mark IV and my '67 GTO in a neighbour's yard, because I had to remove them from the garage for Halloween, I couldn't leave them in my driveway with the Cadillac, as it sort of mucked up the display and I did not trust parking them up/down the street from my house, so I borrowed a friend's driveway and garage to store them for the evening.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

...still looking for an awesome airbrush artist


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

IowaGuy said:


> ...still looking for an awesome airbrush artist


Get out there and find one. Talk wit your local classic car or bike clubs. Someone will know one.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

The-Dullahan said:


> IowaGuy said:
> 
> 
> > ...still looking for an awesome airbrush artist
> ...


Found one guy, just waiting to hear back.


----------

